

Dimensionless physical constant - sushirain
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimensionless_physical_constant

======
sushirain
From the article: "The list of dimensionless physical constants increases in
length whenever experiments measure new relationships between physical
phenomena. The list of fundamental dimensionless constants, however, decreases
when advances in physics show how some previously known constant can be
computed in terms of others. A long-sought goal of theoretical physics is to
find first principles from which all of the fundamental dimensionless
constants can be calculated and compared to the measured values. A successful
"Theory of Everything" would allow such a calculation, but so far, this goal
has remained elusive."

